# Site Upgrade Bug Report Thread



## Chris (Nov 10, 2006)

Lots of updates today. If you find a bug, please report it in this thread, and try to be as detailed as possible, including what browser you're running.

Thanks! 

Edit: Rep system changed again, it now requires slightly more reputation per block. Please, for the sake of my sanity, don't PM me asking about it.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 10, 2006)

The "Got to last post" button doesn't seem to be working. It just takes you to the first post in the thread.


----------



## Drew (Nov 10, 2006)

Donnie said:


> The "Got to last post" button doesn't seem to be working. It just takes you to the first post in the thread.



Also, Donnie's still gay. I thought this version fixed that? 

Worth a note - if you'll notice, there's no longer any space between the post and the signature. Not the end of the world, but it looks more cluttered.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2006)

Only with stupid, long signatures like yours.  I'll fix it anyway, because I  you.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 10, 2006)

I noticed vanishing rep bars in all our profiles. Now I know why after reading this thread.


----------



## Leon (Nov 10, 2006)

i don't think the Quick Reply is working for me.


----------



## Leon (Nov 10, 2006)

Quick Reply isn't working for me. it's how i post 90% of the time 

Fedora Core 6, Firefox.


----------



## Leon (Nov 10, 2006)

ok, so maybe the Quick Reply IS working.


----------



## Leon (Nov 10, 2006)

ok, so maybe the Quick Reply IS working.  

do they not come up automatically anymore?


----------



## Leon (Nov 10, 2006)

[action=Leon]fumbles like a bumbling idiot for a few minutes. Don't mind him.[/action]


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2006)

[action=Chris]loves Leon[/action]

QR/QuickEdit has been a pain in the ass lately, I'm not quite sure why. If you click it before the page loads 100%, it tends to just kind of stare at you. I'll look into moving the script location earlier in the loading cycle and see if that helps.


----------



## Leon (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm having that problem even when the page is loaded 100%. I'm also noticing that the rep button doesn't do anything.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 10, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> I'm having that problem even when the page is loaded 100%. I'm also noticing that the rep button doesn't do anything.


Rep buttom makes a little thing pop up on the screen now instead of loading a new screen.


----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 10, 2006)

It just _now_ started working for me.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 12, 2006)

Leon said:


> ok, so maybe the Quick Reply IS working.
> 
> do they not come up automatically anymore?



Yeah, I'm having the same issue. Latest Firefox/ Win XP.


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2006)

What exactly is happening? The QR box isn't showing up at all, or the button does nothing when you click "Post Quick Reply"? Or am I totally off base?

There's a bug (and a fix) posted up at vbulletin.org about what I think it could be, but they're upgrading their forums today. As soon as they come back up I'll take a look and see what there is to do.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 12, 2006)

There is a little arrow thing thyat I can hit for QR. Is that the new system? 

I have had trouble with my on the road post. When ever I post a new addition, it says that I posted it yesterday some time. How weird is that?  

Also, did you do away with the "last online" listing?

Your humble servant, Popsyche.... 

(P.S. did ya get the pix?)


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2006)

No pics yet, can't wait! 

Just put the last online back - forgot all about it.

The quick reply stuff works like so:

Clicking



scrolls you down to the QR box automatically. The



button is for Multi-Quote. If you want to quote more than one message in your reply, you can click that box for each message that you want to quote, and it will light up:



. When you post your message, the "lit" threads that you tagged will be quoted if you click the quote button. (It doesn't quote for quickreply)


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 12, 2006)

Pix are on a disc in a plain brown wrapper.  mailed Thursday.


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2006)

(That sounds like most of my magazine subscriptions!  )


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 12, 2006)

Chris said:


> What exactly is happening? The QR box isn't showing up at all, or the button does nothing when you click "Post Quick Reply"? Or am I totally off base?
> 
> There's a bug (and a fix) posted up at vbulletin.org about what I think it could be, but they're upgrading their forums today. As soon as they come back up I'll take a look and see what there is to do.



It posts the reply, but doesn't refresh the thread - so when I click the post button, it doesn't behave like anything's happened, but it does post it.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Pix are on a disc in a plain brown wrapper.  mailed Thursday.



What pics? The SS.Org meet pics? If so, that =


----------



## Scott (Nov 13, 2006)

The "current poll" on the main page doesn't link to the current poll's thread when voting, or clicking on View Results.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> It posts the reply, but doesn't refresh the thread - so when I click the post button, it doesn't behave like anything's happened, but it does post it.



This looks to be a bug in vBulletin 3.6.3 - a lot of people are reporting it. As soon as a fix is up, I'll take care of it.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 13, 2006)

Chris said:


> This looks to be a bug in vBulletin 3.6.3 - a lot of people are reporting it. As soon as a fix is up, I'll take care of it.



Cool. You da man.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2006)

Edit: I think I may have fixed it, let me know if it persists.


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2006)

What happened to the myspace page link on our profiles?

P.S. Chris, check your PMs.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 13, 2006)

The "Edit Post" option isn't showing the option to delete posts.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 19, 2006)

Trader ratings don't seem to be showing up in user info for posts to the classifieds anymore.


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Trader ratings don't seem to be showing up in user info for posts to the classifieds anymore.



Thanks!  Forgot all about that - I'll take care of it today.


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2006)

^ Fixed.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> It posts the reply, but doesn't refresh the thread - so when I click the post button, it doesn't behave like anything's happened, but it does post it.



I believe this is fixed now, I've re-enabled the AJAX posting features (the ones that edit the thread on the spot, instead of a new window).

Let me know if you have the issue again and if so, I'll keep diggin'.


----------



## noodles (Nov 22, 2006)

I've noticed the multi-quote is a bit screwy. I used it once in one thread, and now whenever I hit the quote button, it quotes the most recent post from everyone I used multi-quote on before in that thread.


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2006)

test~


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> I've noticed the multi-quote is a bit screwy. I used it once in one thread, and now whenever I hit the quote button, it quotes the most recent post from everyone I used multi-quote on before in that thread.





Chris said:


> ^ Fixed.





Chris said:


> test~



asd


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> I've noticed the multi-quote is a bit screwy. I used it once in one thread, and now whenever I hit the quote button, it quotes the most recent post from everyone I used multi-quote on before in that thread.



Hm, works fine for me. It quotes the posts I pick, skipping (in this case) the post by me where I mention the AJAX features.


----------



## noodles (Nov 22, 2006)

technomancer said:


>





Chris said:


> Thanks!  Forgot all about that - I'll take care of it today.





Chris said:


> ^ Fixed.



Test.


----------



## noodles (Nov 22, 2006)

technomancer said:


>





Chris said:


> Thanks!  Forgot all about that - I'll take care of it today.





Chris said:


> Hm, works fine for me. It quotes the posts I pick, skipping (in this case) the post by me where I mention the AJAX features.



Test.


----------



## noodles (Nov 22, 2006)

I see what it is doing. It is leaving the " yellowed after I make my reply. Is there a way to make it reset to all off after a reply is made?


----------



## Shikaru (Nov 22, 2006)

Small Issue: The ss.org banner when on the site index just links to the index again, instead of taking you to the forum index like it used to. Don't know if this is intentional or not, but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks - I'll fix that.


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2006)

noodles said:


> I see what it is doing. It is leaving the " yellowed after I make my reply. Is there a way to make it reset to all off after a reply is made?



Not that I'm aware of, no, just not the way vB works. (Though it should)


----------

